# Previous cars you wish you still owned ...



## enc (Jan 25, 2006)

as above, mines probably my first.... a Greg Mini.


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

N reg Micra, was great nothing stopped it


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

Imrscher corsa c so i could detail it properly!


----------



## Brooklands (Jun 12, 2010)

A few of from my Ford period.....notably;

'01 Fiesta Zetec S in Radiant red
'86 Capri laser 2.0 - totally mint.......
'99 Cougar 2.5V6 X pack - Melina blue
'89 Orion Ghia i - Mercury grey - really loved that car!


----------



## iPlod999 (Jun 23, 2012)

My 1990 Cherry Red 205 1.6 GTI G550 ALD.










It's still out there somewhere taxed and insured.


----------



## adlem (Jul 6, 2008)

My N reg Mk3.5 Fiesta 1.6Si in tour mallard green - it was a great car and handled nicely


----------



## nichol4s (Jun 16, 2012)

325 msport had 20k on it was a beaut


----------



## dave89 (Mar 12, 2013)

2.0l mk1 focus ESP in panther black.

You could never throw it too hard round a corner, just stuck like glue (lowered 50mm) also loved the exhaust as it was quiet under normal driving, but when you wanted fun it howled like a beast (cybox car back)










Sadly 120,000 miles of hard driving took its toll and the engine sprung multiple leaks all at once and ran dry and went with a bang as we pulled up on the drive


----------



## Timmya111s (Apr 30, 2013)

Several - Alfasud, mark 2 big bumper 16v Golf & 330 Sport BM. Loved my mark 5 GTi as well


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

My series 2 escort rs turbo, my xr3 and my first ever car an escort mk3 would be welcomed back on my drive:thumb:


----------



## gargreen7 (Apr 12, 2009)

My 2001 Ford Fiesta Zetec-S, not the quickest, but what a fun car.


----------



## PeteT (Feb 26, 2006)

I had a Lhasa Green 1800 Mk1 Golf GTI with a Sachs sports suspension kit. Went round corners like it was on rails. The only thing that let it down were the brakes which were shocking. I traded it in for a Mk2 but it never felt as fast.


----------



## chrisgreen (Mar 30, 2012)

My Rover 75 - I adored that car. Only reason I traded it in was that I could no longer afford its gargantuan petrol bill


----------



## Wilco (Apr 22, 2010)

850 T5 what i always describe as my first proper car. Loved it and by god it shifted when prompted.

I'll add to that an S60 T5 that took me six months to find only to have it less than a year after hitting a badger on the motorway. How tough are badgers? It did four grands worth of damage to my car and it was never right after being repaired sadly. The car not the bloody badger! The Tesco hgv behind me finished that off lol


----------



## dcj (Apr 17, 2009)

Ford Fiesta Supersport,had one of these and a same shape XR2 later but still preferred the SS.


----------



## Fuzzybrush (Mar 9, 2013)

Black Ford Capri 1600 GT XLR. L reg. (1972)

Looked fantastic and superb to drive. Sold it to an army lad who joined the foreign legion and it ended up in France :wall:


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Can think of a few, but would love any of these back-

Capri 2.8i Special in white.
Fiesta XR2 mk2 in red.
E30 BMW 323i coupe in black.


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

I had a black Ur-quattro back in the early 90's, it had been overbored to 2.8, had a T4 turbo and a remapped chip. It was meant to have 430+bhp, it certainly took off better than a standard version and it killed me to sell her but it was just too expensive to run.


----------



## Derek Mc (Jun 27, 2006)

Out of them all a few but one is head and shoulders above the rest, and its this one:-


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

My F reg Renault 5 GT Turbo which I had to sell in 1995 to put down as a full deposit on the brand new house we moved into. I cried when it was being driven away by it's new owner


----------



## m2srt (Oct 5, 2012)

dave89 said:


> 2.0l mk1 focus ESP in panther black.
> 
> You could never throw it too hard round a corner, just stuck like glue (lowered 50mm) also loved the exhaust as it was quiet under normal driving, but when you wanted fun it howled like a beast (cybox car back)
> 
> ...


Had the same but in Radiant Red. Fantastic car. Alloys cut my fingers to shreds though as they were very sharp at the back.


----------



## m2srt (Oct 5, 2012)

I miss my mk6 Golf GTI Stage 1 DSG. Best sounding inline 4 I've ever heard, used to 'BLAT' on every shift, totally addictive.


----------



## Dazz (Feb 8, 2013)

My smart forfour, couldn't fault it absolutely brilliant car!


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

Has to be my old 306 hdi. It did everything well, and looked the nuts with the China blue paint job. I even treated it to some spanking new superturismos on finance from halfrauds, it was 0% finance. Replaced it with a Laguna, and I'm afraid I may break the swear filter describing that.


----------



## ianrobbo1 (Feb 13, 2007)

My old 1976 2000 Toyota celica liftback gt, with the 18rg engine with twin side draught carbs, it went like stink and I mean REALLY went, just three small problems with it, 
(1) It wouldnt go round corners very well, :doublesho 
(2) it wouldn't stop very well, :doublesho
(3) it rusted very well!! 

just a stock picture I found on the web, mine was originally red over white, then repainted blue over white, I'll try and find some pictures of it and upload them!!


----------



## Arthur Dent (Aug 2, 2011)

There are several I wish I still had but I still own 2 Classic mini`s and a VW T3 camper so not all bad.

Although I would love to get hold of a Mk111 Zodiac in white again like this one :- http://www.classicandperformancecar.com/front_website/octane_interact/carspecs.php/?see=3553

There are several others like a tweeked Hillman imp, and a Triumph GT6 for example.


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

My 79 Camaro .


----------



## ianrobbo1 (Feb 13, 2007)

Arthur Dent said:


> T
> Although I would love to get hold of a Mk111 Zodiac in white again like this one .


:thumb: I had one in "battleship grey", cracking motor, big leather bench seat just made for rumpy pumpy!!


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

2 classic minis, 2 rover 600ti's, mk1 mazda mx5 are the ones I'd happily have back but as a toy rather than a daily. Got to say I don't miss them as much as I used to though as I'm loving my current car.


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

have a couple, this bad boy



















because it was pretty low mileage and really nice to drive, and of course, this puppy


----------



## Captain Pugwash (Mar 23, 2011)

My ****** 2300

No Idea why it would blank out the word M A G N U M


----------



## xJay1337 (Jul 20, 2012)

I just sold my 221bhp Golf Mk5 1.9 TDI today

Owned it since Jan 2011 with under 100k on the clock. Took it from a standard, 105bhp car and turned it into a bit of a monster, with 365lb ft of torque and the handling to match. A lot of memories in that car.










She had done nearly 150,000 when I sold her (I think we had ticked over to 148k on the drive to deliver it) and you would never be able to tell.

Regret it already. :\


----------



## Clkrichard (Nov 17, 2011)

My 2wd Sapphire Cosworth bought as an ex demonstrator. A real wolf in sheeps clothing and a usable every day near supercar at the time.


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

bidderman1969 said:


> have a couple, this bad boy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I used to love the look of these over the clio valver, can't remember the last time I saw a 19 on the road.


----------



## Freddie (Mar 17, 2013)

My 2000 plate saab 9-3 aero in imola red. 
I put over 90k miles on that car (first owner had already put 97k on it!) and was mainly trouble free. (it ate two idle pullys but these were a weak point on the engine+ was a simple 5 min fix) but from 3rd gear the acceleration was brilliant. From 40mph these could supposedly out accelerate a standard 911 (according to topgear) due to the lack of turbo lag.


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

pooma said:


> I used to love the look of these over the clio valver, can't remember the last time I saw a 19 on the road.


I've tried my best over the years to save them, had about 9 of them now, the red one I got from eBay for £90 then eventually sold for £1200 only for the guy to mutilate it, the blue one I got for free and eventually sold for £850 (even though I should have sold it for more) and that went on to be chavved to death


----------



## herbiedacious (Sep 27, 2010)

Despite all the air-cooled VW's in my life: bugs, buses, fastback, notchback etc, the car l probably miss the most is the my very first one : an ex Tony Drummond Mark 1 Bigwing Escort Mexico. OUP 700K
Club rallying wasn't so expensive back in the day and fuel was cheap. Come to think of it, drifting hadn't been invented but l still managed to treat every corner as a full opposite-lock sideways challenge. Ooh, l miss that car!
Sent from my GT-I9300 using rose tinted glasses.


----------



## herbiedacious (Sep 27, 2010)

Despite all the air-cooled VW's in my life: bugs, buses, fastback, notchback etc, the car l probably miss the most is the my very first one : an ex Tony Drummond Mark 1 Bigwing Escort Mexico. 
Club rallying wasn't so expensive back in the day
Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## chunkytfg (Feb 1, 2009)

Any of them over the one I currently have. Was bought in haste and is a total lemon!


----------



## streaky (Dec 2, 2006)

My Caterham 7 back in 1990. Never had a more fun car since


----------



## CTSCraig (Apr 30, 2013)

Probably the ones I didnt own long enough.

1. Escort RS Turbo (stolen after 2 weeks of owning!)
2. MR2 Turbo (wrapped around a road sign after 5 weeks of owning!)

Oh and the Scooby I sold after a year because it was not 'sensible' enough when getting a mortgage etc :-(


----------



## R14CKE (Aug 10, 2012)

My 2nd car i owned and miss as it was the 1st brand new car I brought!


----------



## Stezz (Apr 29, 2011)

My old Toyota MR2 with the Camry V6 Transplant

The only image I have left of her


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

Stezz said:


> My old Toyota MR2 with the Camry V6 Transplant
> 
> The only image I have left of her


Gee , it must have been a quick car !


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

Captain Pugwash said:


> My ****** 2300
> 
> No Idea why it would blank out the word M A G N U M


Same here , the forum might think guns I guess .


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Fiesta RS1800 , my first new quick'ish car










(one in picture not mine as didnt really have a camera back then lol but mine was exactly the same)


----------



## Tom H (May 20, 2009)

Got to be my Rover 620ti I inherited off my dad when he bought a new Seat Leon, my Seat Ibiza PDI 130 Tdi (Revo tuned and tested at 184bhp) the Rover ran just over 200bhp and was a proper Q Car that could hold its own against a lot of other turbos! The Ibiza was just mental with the Revo tuning!


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Shaun said:


> Fiesta RS1800 , my first new quick'ish car
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They had ace seats.


----------



## dexmy (May 14, 2013)

I miss my first car - a mk2 Golf. Had it from new to ~170k and 10 years when it was written off sadly. I then bought a classic scooby which I also miss. Sold that one as it was costing too much and I was getting married. Still wonder where it is now...


----------



## Porkypig (Jun 20, 2012)

BM 530D Msport. Loved it but it went to pay for my new business start up a while back...


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

<<< This Triumph GT6 for the fun.........my sisters white 500SL,for coffee. 


John THt.


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Fiesta XR2 MK1
Fiat Uno IE Turbo
MGB


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

bidderman1969 said:


> I've tried my best over the years to save them, had about 9 of them now, the red one I got from eBay for £90 then eventually sold for £1200 only for the guy to mutilate it, the blue one I got for free and eventually sold for £850 (even though I should have sold it for more) and that went on to be chavved to death


I agree very nice cars, glad you saved them they look very tidy :thumb:


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

Kiashuma said:


> I agree very nice cars, glad you saved them they look very tidy :thumb:


Not now they're not, unfortunately, after selling them the red one is back to faded like hell, and the blue one was crashed into a kerb and didn't drive properly again, and then sold onto be chavved to bits


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

Either of my Minis, but mainly the Equinox because Amaranth paint if gorgeous.


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

bidderman1969 said:


> Not now they're not, unfortunately, after selling them the red one is back to faded like hell, and the blue one was crashed into a kerb and didn't drive properly again, and then sold onto be chavved to bits


Shame, people should not buy good old cars if they can't care for them properly. Must be hard for you if you see them a mess when you looked after them.


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

Kiashuma said:


> Shame, people should not buy good old cars if they can't care for them properly. Must be hard for you if you see them a mess when you looked after them.


tell me about if fella, given up doing that now, got my black one still ready to overhaul, but its even put me off doing that up too, lol

this was another retro-renault members one, he loved it, spent 2 days getting it to this standard........



















and he ended up having to sell it to another member who has now chavved it


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

^ love that one, not seen one on the road in years, real shame its been messed with


----------



## xJay1337 (Jul 20, 2012)

Not bad!


----------



## Dirty rag (Apr 22, 2013)

Wish I still had this , may get another one day


----------



## CoOkIeMoNsTeR (Mar 6, 2011)

My biggest regret is selling my RS Turbo  Was a white one with the blue piped recaro's and bog standard with not a mark on it, even underneath :doublesho
I spent about £5k just on goodies keeping that car immac. last I heard of it, it had been wrapped round a tree and broken for bits 

My other regret was selling my GTV6. Wanted one since they came out in 1997 and I still have the old Top Gear review on tape!!! Bought one about 2 years ago to push some miles off the Porsche but sold it after 6 weeks as I didn't fall in love with it. Every time I see one I wish I'd given myself a bit more time with it.

The final one was selling my CLK430. This car was just orgasmic! A silken V8, elegance, rust and great style all for under £2k. I've just scratched this itch buy getting my almost dream W208, a black 230 komp cabrio, but some douche fitted it with a 6 speed manual :lol: Never mind, I'll work around it. And when I do the write up, the paint condition is so laughable, I'll need a heart transplant afterwards!


----------

